# Quick BGE Cook



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got home from a few days vacation late, decided to hit the grocery store and the garden when I got home!. Son had shredded chicken, roasted tomatoes from the yard, garlic and onion, daughter had cheese with extra cheese. Wife and I split a Caluipower pizza crust loaded with Connecuh Sausage, bell pepper and roasted tomatoes from the yard, onions, extra cheese, my half had shredded chicken and mushrooms and topped with bannana peppers and more cheese, lol






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Man you can’t beat conecuh sausage on pizza from the egg! 
Did y’all make the cauliflower crust or is it pre-made?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Man you can’t beat conecuh sausage on pizza from the egg!
> Did y’all make the cauliflower crust or is it pre-made?


Pre made, its edible enough I haven't made the time to make my own, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks awful good.


----------

